# Need help with printing on viscose



## brncrrll (May 4, 2009)

Hi, just printed on a viscose tee for the first time and I love the way the print looks and feels, but I just read the tag and it says not to iron. Any ideas on how I can heat set the ink without ruining the shirt? (I'm using Speedball inks if that makes a difference)


----------



## Midnightparade (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey 

I've has some screenprinting done on american apparel viscose tees before with plastisol inks & they cured!

I've also ironed my tees before, but on a lower heat setting with a piece of fabric over the top.

I would let it air dry for a GOOD 24hrs, then give it a good steam with your iron with a piece of fabric over the top. Test it out by chucking it in the wash/soak it & see if you have any problems.

I'm not a screenprinter, but I've never had any troubles with my tees  It's worth a shot!

I think because it's a synthetic that you have to be careful & not apply TOO much heat. It might even say 'dry clean ONLY;, but you can cold, hand wash it & it should be fine 

Good luck  lol


----------



## organica (Oct 25, 2007)

*whoa!....*do not...repeat...DO NOT wash that t shirt if it is viscose.

Is it viscose rayon? or bamboo/viscose or 100% viscose? That stuff will REALLY wrinkle up and loose that silky sheen. You can run them trough a dryer (print dryer) but you need to watch the temp. And you can iron it as well, but again watch the temp. It will show iron marks. you need the table type iron/press that dry cleaners use to properly iron that stuff but a home iron set correctly and with a pressing pad might possibly work for what your doing. 

good luck


----------



## Midnightparade (Jun 21, 2009)

ahh! 2 conflicting responses! haha..
I don't want to give you the wrong advice, so keep Organica's advice in mind!

The tee's I had printed & washed were 100% viscose if that helps!


----------



## Midnightparade (Jun 21, 2009)

ohh! Also, care instructions on my tees from American Apparel say 'Cold Machine Wash. Hang To Dry'.

Though, i've read so many accounts of problems with viscose, but never had any! Did you have some bad reactions with viscose Organica? What were they?


----------

